# Suggest Graphics Card



## Pradeep Kashyap (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Guyz..

Well before posting here i tried to search in various threads to see if some one has same query. But its so confusing over there, so i decided to write a new one for me.​
Friends I need a Gpu with budget around 6K.. Kindly suggest me gpu according to keeping my current configurations and future expectations as given below.

Specifications:

Intel P4 3.00 Ghz
Asus P5 KPL AM/PS based on Intel G31 Express Chipset Arch. LGA 775
2 GB DDR2 667Mhz
2 TB HDD Seagate (Sata II)
450 Watt PSU

Budget for GPU - around 6K 
Gaming Requirement - All Current Games Like Crysis Series, Farcry Series, Gears of War, COD MFx etc etc... 

I will soon upgrade my processor to somewhat Core 2 Quad Cores (that could work with my current MB), so the gpu u suggest should be compatible to both.

**** and yes any kind of suggest is most welcomed.. Please Start! *

Thanks!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 3, 2011)

Please post ur psu details

Sent from my GT-I5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for your reply... well i'm not much knowledgeable but i'm giving you exactly wht written on the slip over the PSU.

Its "Necola" Switching Power Supply (i think its local brand)
Model ATX p4
Maximum Output Range - 350/400/450W (450W Checked)

Is it fine or i should diagnose it more???




mithun_mrg said:


> Please post ur psu details
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 3, 2011)

Increase ur budget by 500 bucks more and get HD 6770 1GB for 6.5k. 
IMO ur CPU will be much weaker as compared to ur GPU will be a bottleneck too. Its better if you get the GPU after upgrading ur system. Also for HD 6770 u would require a good SMPS like FSP SAGAII 500W at 2.1k.
And as of now Core1Duo and Core2Quads have reached their EOL. Even if you find their old stock, dont get them. Now instead of C2D u get i3 and instead of C2Q u get i5 and i7. And these iCore processors are much faster than the C2Ds and C2Qs.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2011)

Pradeep Kashyap said:


> I will soon upgrade my processor to somewhat Core 2 Quad Cores (that could work with my current MB), so the gpu u suggest should be compatible to both.



processor & GPU compatibility is not related.



Pradeep Kashyap said:


> Its "Necola" Switching Power Supply (i think its local brand)
> Model ATX p4
> Maximum Output Range - 350/400/450W (450W Checked)



you need to get a new PSU when you for a GPU. this one mayn't be able to take the load & will die. so total budget for GPU + PSU?


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 4, 2011)

putting it straight

1.
psu upgrade is reqd u may be able to run the config off ur current psu but...its no guarantee and more often than not, it will take down ur entire system with it. Maybe ur card may fry or ur mobo will blow off capactors or ur core voltage will fluctuate damaging ur processor for good.

So get the FSP saga II 500W psu for 2k

2.
For the games u mentioned...to enjoy them on med-high settings on a 20" monitor HD 6770 is minimum u should look for.
So get that for 6.5k

3
Ur proccy while not a very bad bottleneck, will not let ur card unleash its full power
If possible get a second hand c2quad since its not worth wasting money on c2 series anymore. Else get a total upgrade of proccy+mobo+ram. In 8k u can get a AMD config which will be future proof too


----------



## Cilus (Sep 4, 2011)

A single core Pentium 4 is serious bottleneck to all current games...almost all of them require at-least a dual core processor and plugging a HD 6770 with a P4 will cause serious bottleneck and none of the game will run fluently.

I've seen a P4 3 GHz with a HD 5750, even COD 6, a not so demanding game, was running like slideshow in 1440X900 resolution.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ yep, OP needs to get a new cpu - at-least a pentioum dual core e5 series which should be around ~3k and has decent performance but going with a quad core cpu makes more sense  so Op needs to get a new GPU+CPU+PSU+Another 2GB ram


----------



## heartripple (Sep 4, 2011)

+1 for TOPGEAR


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Sep 4, 2011)

So nice to see you all guys... very very thanks 
my answers are:


> putting it straight
> 
> 1.
> psu upgrade is reqd u may be able to run the config off ur current psu but...its no guarantee and more often than not, it will take down ur entire system with it. Maybe ur card may fry or ur mobo will blow off capactors or ur core voltage will fluctuate damaging ur processor for good.
> ...


*Me: Keeping all of u guys suggestions i'll upgrade my PSU with GPU  but its seperate upgrade so the budget may be increased to 2K-2.5k more for it.*


> 2.
> For the games u mentioned...to enjoy them on med-high settings on a 20" monitor HD 6770 is minimum u should look for.
> So get that for 6.5k
> *
> *


*
Me: hmm.... bad luck but can you tell me if it will run upcoming FPS games for atleast 1 year?????*



> 3
> Ur proccy while not a very bad bottleneck, will not let ur card unleash its full power
> If possible get a second hand c2quad since its not worth wasting money on c2 series anymore. Else get a total upgrade of proccy+mobo+ram. In 8k u can get a AMD config which will be future proof too



* Me: Bro the problem is i can upgrade the things One by One not all in once.. so i try to keep the upgrades according to my future upgrade i will make.. 
*

Hmm.... a total upgrade??? is not possible right now i can make upgrades one by one. with every month (8k-10k) budget.

but first i want to upgrade my GPU first (is it right na?).. coz i want to play all games left behind.




topgear said:


> ^^ yep, OP needs to get a new cpu - at-least a pentioum dual core e5 series which should be around ~3k and has decent performance but going with a quad core cpu makes more sense  so Op needs to get a new GPU+CPU+PSU+Another 2GB ram





topgear said:


> ^^ yep, OP needs to get a new cpu - at-least a pentioum dual core e5 series which should be around ~3k and has decent performance but going with a quad core cpu makes more sense  so Op needs to get a new GPU+CPU+PSU+Another 2GB ram


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 4, 2011)

Pradeep Kashyap said:


> Hmm.... a total upgrade??? is not possible right now i can make upgrades one by one. with every month (8k-10k) budget.
> 
> but first i want to upgrade my GPU first (is it right na?).. coz i want to play all games left behind.



No, its not right way. Start with your processor, motherboard, psu,cabinet,ram first. Then go for extraction cards like graphics, audio etc.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 4, 2011)

What is th display resolution of yours? I f it is up to 1600X900 then consider HD 6670 @ 5.4K.
I think for now your immediate upgrade should be:-

Intel Pentium Dual Core E5700 (it is a C2D without SSE 4 instruction set) 3 GHz @ 3K
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2K
MSI HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 @ 5.3K


----------



## monsursound (Sep 4, 2011)

Your Cpu will sure bottleneck.So better to upgrade cpu+mobo+ram first

To put it simply there are no better gaming cpu than the intel sandy bridge at this moment(you can check various benchmarks yourself).
i3 2100-5k
i5 2400-8.75k
i5 3500k-10k
....................
Now get a LGA 1155 Motherboard.

If you want a cheaper quadcore solution go for AMD
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE-5.5k
And get a AM3 Motherboard.

Now, Graphics card...
For 6.5k get HD6770
For 8.7k get Gtx 460

And at last get a good PSU
FSP Saga II 500W-2k
If u want an expensive one get corsair.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 4, 2011)

There is no i5-3500k available. 
GTX-460 for 8.7k!! Where? I thought its around 10-10.5k. Then at this price its a good substitution for HD 6790.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> GTX-460 for 8.7k!! Where? I thought its around 10-10.5k. Then at this price its a good substitution for HD 6790.


may be its the 768 mb version


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Sep 4, 2011)

My Display is Samsung-2043 NWX with 1680x1050 resolution. 




Cilus said:


> What is th display resolution of yours? I f it is up to 1600X900 then consider HD 6670 @ 5.4K.
> I think for now your immediate upgrade should be:-
> 
> Intel Pentium Dual Core E5700 (it is a C2D without SSE 4 instruction set) 3 GHz @ 3K
> ...



So much helpful bro... thanks for reply.

You guys have made lot of things clear.. Well one more thing Everyone here suggesting me HD6770.. 
but kindly provide me its full name with company name like nVidia HD6770 etc.

well i surely not go for AMD plateform so don't suggest me that one. but can tell me approx price of LGA 1155 mobo??




monsursound said:


> Your Cpu will sure bottleneck.So better to upgrade cpu+mobo+ram first
> 
> To put it simply there are no better gaming cpu than the intel sandy bridge at this moment(you can check various benchmarks yourself).
> i3 2100-5k
> ...


----------



## monsursound (Sep 4, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> There is no i5-3500k available.
> GTX-460 for 8.7k!! Where? I thought its around 10-10.5k. Then at this price its a good substitution for HD 6790.



thanks saswat for pointing it out.It should be 2500k not 3500k.And Gtx 460 is 8.7k+tax in MD computers.

well i surely not go for AMD plateform so don't suggest me that one. but can tell me approx price of LGA 1155 mobo??[/QUOTE]

depends on what chipset u take.
H67-allows u to use integrated gpu but not overclock.(4.5k-6.5k)
P67-allows u to overclock but u cannot use integrated GPU.(6.5k)
Z68-allows u to do both but expensive at this moment.(9.5k)
H61-same as H67 minus some features.U may say H67 with just the bare      essentials.U wont get USB3,RAID,SATA 6gb/s.(3.5k)

The prices are average and can differ.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ are you talking about GTX 460 SE or GTX 460 768MB edition ??

@ OP - AMD is the manufacturer of HD6770 gpu and you can get a HD6770 made by different AIBs manufacturers like Sapphire, MSI or powercolor 

My suggestion goes with MSI R6770 Twin Frozr II/OC


----------



## heartripple (Sep 5, 2011)

MSI R6770 Twin Frozr II is a very good card and will let you play all games at mid settings


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW!!!! Stunning replies frm you..

Alrite i'm finalizing now...

Please tell me price of MSI R6770 Twin Frozr II/OC and without OC one also
and also suggest me more similiar cards Having 1GB memory and DX11 andd pixal shader version 5 or more.








topgear said:


> ^^ are you talking about GTX 460 SE or GTX 460 768MB edition ??
> 
> @ OP - AMD is the manufacturer of HD6770 gpu and you can get a HD6770 made by different AIBs manufacturers like Sapphire, MSI or powercolor
> 
> My suggestion goes with MSI R6770 Twin Frozr II/OC


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

Similar cards: GTX 560, GTX560ti/OC, GTX 560ti HAWK, all in the range of 12K-14.8K


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2011)

Pradeep Kashyap said:


> WOW!!!! Stunning replies frm you..
> 
> Alrite i'm finalizing now...
> 
> ...



it should be around ~6.5k


----------



## Cilus (Sep 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ are you talking about GTX 460 SE or GTX 460 768MB edition ??
> 
> @ OP - AMD is the manufacturer of HD6770 gpu and you can get a HD6770 made by different AIBs manufacturers like Sapphire, MSI or powercolor
> 
> My suggestion goes with MSI R6770 Twin Frozr II/OC



It is the GTX 460 SE 1 GB GDDR5. Last time I visited M.D. Computer, it was 9K, probably the Zotac version. I think price has been reduced a little.



heartripple said:


> MSI R6770 Twin Frozr II is a very good card and will let you play all games at mid settings



At 1680X1050, HD 6770 can play almost all the games with high setting.


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Sep 6, 2011)

*  Greatt!! i'm going for HD6770 and FSP 500Watt PSU*

Thanks To Everyone here, i will reply to you when i got the card in Hand... 





Cilus said:


> It is the GTX 460 SE 1 GB GDDR5. Last time I visited M.D. Computer, it was 9K, probably the Zotac version. I think price has been reduced a little.
> 
> At 1680X1050, HD 6770 can play almost all the games with high setting.





topgear said:


> it should be around ~6.5k




Okkes ...thanks.. i'vl go tomorrow and evening it wud be in my System...


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ try to get MSI R6770 Twin Frozr II/OC or Sapphire/Powercolor HD 6770 - wish you all the best - and don't forget to post some nice pics 



Cilus said:


> It is the GTX 460 SE 1 GB GDDR5. Last time I visited M.D. Computer, it was 9K, probably the Zotac version. I think price has been reduced a little.
> 
> At 1680X1050, HD 6770 can play almost all the games with high setting.



thanks for the info on GTX 460 SE 1GB GDDR5


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya yaa sure even i was eager to post pics...so i'm doing photography lol: though i don't knw hw to pick a camera))

Well Twin Frozr II/OC was not availabe in market... and Sapphire had some Warranty problem so i bought MSI HD6770 AfterBurner at 6.2K.

The Sapphire one was at exact Price 6.5K






topgear said:


> ^^ try to get MSI R6770 Twin Frozr II/OC or Sapphire/Powercolor HD 6770 - wish you all the best - and don't forget to post some nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info on GTX 460 SE 1GB GDDR5



*MSI R6770 Afterburner
1 GB DDR5
85% Overclocking supported
HDMI port
PS version 5.0 

I >> *i54.tinypic.com/290pjjt.jpg

em >>*i54.tinypic.com/290pjjt.jpg

Lo >> *i54.tinypic.com/2m6ki9l.jpg

vi'n >> *i53.tinypic.com/16iumol.jpg

It >> *i55.tinypic.com/2hpiwcp.jpg



Thank You Digitians... If u were not here ... but...
Thank you all....of you... You are are great great great..... !!!

I'll post some games screenshots soon... *


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 7, 2011)

congrats, nice card.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2011)

Pradeep Kashyap, really nice card with the big fan...Now Njoy gaming.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

Pradeep Kashyap, nice card. Enjoy gaming.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2011)

congrats and only 6.2k for a HD6770 with custom cooler is just irresistible


----------



## Cilus (Sep 8, 2011)

BTW, there is a chance of bottleneck of your Gfx card as the CPU is a single core one and not enough powerful to run the GPU. In that case get the Pentium Dual Core E5800 3 GHz @ 3K as I suggested earlier.


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Sep 16, 2011)

yes Cilus... very true said i'm facing little shuttering problem in Call of Duty Modern Warfare... but before buying iX versions of Intel i want to full utilize this processor... my processor is frm IBM box and it supports overclocking till 3.8Ghz.. and i want to do that.. 


Once i overclocked it to 3.3Ghz but after that my system keep shuts down anytime...(i think its overheating problem). so i settled it back to 3.2Ghz.

Now i want if i cud get a super heatsink that could hold its temperature down to earth. So kindly suggest me a gud cooling unit for this.

Thanks!


_________________________

you are right bro but i'm fed up of this high temperature cores... i will go to i5 or i7 series processor to next month(it require 2 month salary for a single i7  )


----------



## monsursound (Sep 18, 2011)

congo bro...


----------

